# Ariens interlock backwards?



## SNOWJOE (Nov 18, 2018)

Just got a new Ariens 24" Deluxe thrower..Had a 26" MTD for 20 yrs,, still runs great, but I hated to lock the other wheel for more traction and the chute crank was so low, had to bend over...So I decided on this Ariens with auto-turn and the chute controls up high..Used it other day, very nice , tracked straight, turned easy, started on first pull...But the clutch interlock is on the wrong side, the left or wheel drive locks the right or auger side..That means you have to hold your left hand on the clutch and use your free right hand to cross over to move the chute and speed controls..totally backwards...Your left hand should control the chute and speed while moving, and holding your right hand on the auger clutch...When you cross your right hand over you hit the speed level first of all and most people being right handed would prefer their right hand on the handle while in motion for more stability and control..Are all Ariens designed this way? It just baffles me why they did it this way...


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

SNOWJOE said:


> Just got a new Ariens 24" Deluxe thrower..Had a 26" MTD for 20 yrs,, still runs great, but I hated to lock the other wheel for more traction and the shoot crank was so low, had to bend over...So I decided on this Ariens with auto-turn and the shoot controls up high..Used it other day, very nice , tracked straight, turned easy, started on first pull...But the clutch interlock is on the wrong side, the left or wheel drive locks the right or auger side..That means you have to hold your left hand on the clutch and use your free right hand to cross over to move the shoot and speed controls..totally backwards...Your left hand should control the shoot and speed while moving, and holding your right hand on the auger clutch...When you cross your right hand over you hit the speed level first of all and most people being right handed would prefer their right hand on the handle while in motion for more stability and control..Are all Ariens designed this way? It just baffles me why they did it this way...



My 34 yr old plus st824 ariens is the same as your new ariens imagine that
most people being right handed is why


----------



## SNOWJOE (Nov 18, 2018)

No, that's the point. Yes most people being right handed would prefer to control and keep their right hand on the handle for steering and control , and have their left hand free to rotate the chute, and speed controls, without have to cross their arm over...Just try it with your Ariens, when doing your driveway...You'll see it makes it more difficult to change the shoot with your right hand, being located on the left side of the thrower..


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

SNOWJOE said:


> No, that's the point. Yes most people being right handed would prefer to control and keep their right hand on the handle for steering and control , and have their left hand free to rotate the shoot, and speed controls, without have to cross their arm over...Just try it with your Ariens, when doing your driveway...You'll see it makes it more difficult to change the shoot with your right hand, being located on the left side of the thrower..


Yes that is the point all ariens are like that
I've been doing it for 30 plus yrs what are you talking about
It's a non issue


----------



## SNOWJOE (Nov 18, 2018)

Then why are Mtd's and others the opposite???. It is a issue if it makes it harder to operate,, the idea is to make it as easy as possible , that's why they improve their models with new ideas and technology..


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

The MTD branded machines are the exception. Most manufacturers use the drive clutch on the left to lock the attachment clutch so your right hand is free to make speed and chute adjustments. If the machine is set up property, the only real work your left hand needs to do is hold the clutch down. The Ariens setup (and most everyone else's) is the correct way to so it in my opinion.


----------



## SNOWJOE (Nov 18, 2018)

If you tried the Mtd's you'll see the point of how its more logical to operate..An I'm not boosting or pushing them, because I left them because the their poor chute rotation devices and speed lever control now with a tight spring into reverse..As Rosanne Rosanna Danna said,, "Its always something"...


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

SNOWJOE said:


> If you tried the Mtd's you'll see the point of how its more logical to operate..An I'm not boosting or pushing them, because I left them because the their poor shoot rotation devices and speed lever control now with a tight spring into reverse..As Rosanne Rosanna Danna said,, "Its always something"...



Most here have used mtd before and know of this including myself

since you didn't know pretty sure that makes you behind the curve me snowjoe
it's on the right as you want the hand with the most coordination using the control's that's the point sir


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

I've used both, and find that having to keep my right hand on and free left makes me bats**t crazy! The best arrangement I ever had was my '74 Ariens, with drive clutch on left handle, and shift on right. Myself, adjusting the *chute* is a non-event right handed on the machines I have had.


----------



## SNOWJOE (Nov 18, 2018)

I totally disagree with you ..You should have the most control of the unit in steering and motion with your 'stronger' hand and your 'weaker' hand should be free for chute adjustments..And to top it off, your crossing your right hand over, hitting the speed lever to try and rotate the chute..Its nonsense, not a non issue...If the chute adjustments where located on the right side of the unit, then I would agree it was practical..That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it..


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

The Ariens clutch interlock is correct IMO. The one thing I'd prefer to change is move the chute adjustment to the right and put the drive selector on the left (at least for the disc drive machines where you have to let off the drive clutch to shift, so you'll have your left hand free). But honestly, the reach to the current chute adjustment isn't terrible when doing it right handed.


----------



## SNOWJOE (Nov 18, 2018)

I want to apologize for my incorrect spelling of the word chute.....Ah Shoot...


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

SNOWJOE said:


> I totally disagree with you ..You should have the most control of the unit in steering and motion with your 'stronger' hand and your 'weaker' hand should be free for chute adjustments..And to top it off, your crossing your right hand over, hitting the speed lever to try and rotate the chute..Its nonsense, not a non issue...If the chute adjustments where located on the right side of the unit, then I would agree it was practical..That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it..


Graamted, I have never owned the machine you have, but on all the machies I have had or used, none of that applies . . . the chute crank is pretty much in the center. And, for me, there is no 'strong' or 'weak' hand, but rather the degreemof fine motor control, and it takes very little to mash a clutch (left), and a lot more to operate the controls (right). Steering is pretty much always a two hand operation for me . . .


----------

